

Founder laments how US govt caused his growing startup to die - petercooper
http://www.quora.com/Is-Lotus-Vodka-going-out-of-business/answer/Rob-Bailey

======
kls
Forgive me, if I don't understand this market but why not reformulate while
the FDA investigation is going on? Or at least provide a reformulation
contingency prospectus and it's effect on revenue to prospective investors /
purchasers.

This is my first exposure to this story so it may have been done, but the
story read like "oh well, can't get money lets close shop".

I guess my question is, is caffeine that important to these drinks that the
brand would not have survived it's removal?

They seemed to have attractive packaging and a solid network, am I missing
something here. I mean it's vodka, a couple of trips through activated
charcoal and it's the good stuff. What else is there to this. Could they not
compete on Vodka alone?

